

Surprise Your Friends With Hogwarts Letter - hzay
http://www.hogwarts-letter.com/

======
pepsi_can
This is one of those ideas that could help support a small startup of two guys
living on air mattresses. But doesn't this run into some kind of copyright
issue?

